# [mise a jour] passer de 2007.0 à 2008.0

## donald7

bonjour

je cherche à me rappeler ce qu'il faut faire pour passer à la 2008.0 en partant d'une 2007.0 et je sèche. Il me semble qu'il y a un profile à modifier   :Sad: 

curieux qu'il n'y ait pas déjà un post sur ce sujet d'ailleurs   :Confused: 

a moins que je ne l'ai pas trouvé

donald

----------

## kwenspc

regardes eselect profile

----------

## jerep6

 *donald7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> curieux qu'il n'y ait pas déjà un post sur ce sujet d'ailleurs   

 

Ceci a été évoqué dans les "Chroniques de geeks"

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-661760-start-650.html#5143271

----------

## Biloute

Voilà le lien qui va bien :

clic here

 :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Arrow: 

----------

## donald7

merci pour le lien   :Embarassed: 

j'ai changer mon profil et fait un emerge -aDNtuv world qui n'a entrainé aucun emerge.

il me semble que le passage du profil 2006 au profil 2007 avait entrainé plus de changements.

comment explique t-on la différence d'une année sur l'autre ? 

cela étant, je trouve très agréable cette fluidité pour changer de millésime de la distribution, quand on compare aux autres distributions qui nécessitent de télécharger des images iso et de graver des cd

donald

----------

## xaviermiller

Je pense que c'est du au fait que Gentoo ne fige pas ses profils, et que le passage d'une version à l'autre est continue, dans le sens mathématique du terme : fin profil X-1 = début profil X.

----------

## kopp

Mais est-ce dérivable ?  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, au sens de Lebesgue !

----------

## nykos

de toute façon le plus intéressant lors des changements de versions, c'est d'avoir un nouveau splash au démarrage  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Je pense que c'est du au fait que Gentoo ne fige pas ses profils, et que le passage d'une version à l'autre est continue, dans le sens mathématique du terme : fin profil X-1 = début profil X.

 

Dans mon souvenir non, j'ai eu des changements de USE flags en changeant de profile.

Cette fois, je n'ai effectivement rien eu à recompiler  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

j'avoue que j'avais trouvé certains choix bizarre dans les profils, genre de metter les acl et ldap par défaut (je sais plus dans lequel)

----------

## Zazbar

 *kopp wrote:*   

> j'avoue que j'avais trouvé certains choix bizarre dans les profils, genre de metter les acl et ldap par défaut (je sais plus dans lequel)

 

yes, c'etait comme le flag python activé par defaut pour tous les paquets ..... d'ailleurs c'est toujours comme ca ?

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> j'avoue que j'avais trouvé certains choix bizarre dans les profils, genre de metter les acl et ldap par défaut (je sais plus dans lequel)

 

Pour LDAP ouais, mais les ACL ça peut-être utile au commun des mortels pour gérer mieux les droits (et utilisable facilement, genre konqueror les gère très bien, mais perso j'en reste à setfacl  :Razz: )

EDIT: 3000e message, et zut j'aurai aimé faire un bon post bien philosophique et tout pour cet évènement...  :Sad:  Tant pis, ça sera aux 4000  :Razz: 

----------

## ghoti

N't'en fé né gamin : papy s'ramwaine !  :Smile: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> N't'en fé né gamin : papy s'ramwaine ! 

 

Ca a même plus de dents et ca vient sur un forum baragouiner en sms loupé...  :Surprised: 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## geekounet

Argh oui, je manque de me faire rattraper par un papy là... rien ne va plus  :Confused: 

----------

## kopp

Ouais à la limite les ACL, mais je trouve pas que ça devrait être automatique. Enfin je ne sais pas. 

Mais c'estsur ldap ça sert à rien par défaut sur un desktop.

à la limite pour le profil serveur...

----------

## Bapt

bien sûr que si ldap est intéressant sur un profile desktop, quand tu es en entreprise, ton parc de user est gérer sur un ldap, donc tes desktops doivent savoir ce connecter au serveur ldap d'ou le use LDAP, alors oui c'est plus lié entreprise, mais c'est quand même desktop.

----------

## kopp

Ouais mais bon, se taper des compiles de openldap à cause de ça, c'est relou. Pour moi je ne trouve pas que ça ait ça place dans le profil par défaut.

Autant jpeg, ça a tout à fait sa place, autant ldap, ça ne l'a pas à mon goût.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *donald7 wrote:*   

> merci pour le lien  
> 
> j'ai changer mon profil et fait un emerge -aDNtuv world qui n'a entrainé aucun emerge.
> 
> il me semble que le passage du profil 2006 au profil 2007 avait entrainé plus de changements.
> ...

 

Chez moi, emerge veut mettre à jour ou installer 26 paquets, entre autres à cause des USE flags libnotify et multilib (profil 2008.0 desktop). Je ne sais pas exactement ce que font ces USE flags et les paquets qui les accompagnent, et dont je me passais très bien jusqu'à présents. Sont-ils utiles ou nécessaires ?

----------

## kopp

```
$ euse -i libnotify

global use flags (searching: libnotify)

************************************************************

[+ CD ] libnotify - Enable desktop notification support

local use flags (searching: libnotify)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

 $ euse -i multilib

global use flags (searching: multilib)

************************************************************

[-    ] multilib - On 64bit systems, if you want to be able to compile 32bit and 64bit binaries

local use flags (searching: multilib)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

```

----------

## ghoti

[EDIT] oups : confondu libnotify et inotify.

Mais je ne mets pas la liste libnotify : trop longue et puis on aura compris le principe !  :Wink: 

[/EDIT]

Et aussi :

```
 ~ # equery hasuse -i -p  inotify

[ Searching for USE flag inotify in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

 * Portage tree (/usr/portage)

[-P-] [ ~] app-misc/beagle-0.3.7-r1 (0)

[-P-] [ ~] app-misc/strigi-0.5.8 (0)

[-P-] [ ~] app-misc/strigi-0.5.9 (0)

[-P-] [ ~] app-misc/beagle-0.3.6 (0)

[-P-] [ ~] app-misc/strigi-0.5.10 (0)

~ # equery hasuse -i -p  multilib

[ Searching for USE flag multilib in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

 * Portage tree (/usr/portage)

[-P-] [ -] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19 (0)

[-P-] [ ~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.11 (0)

[-P-] [ ~] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.37.6-r1 (0)

[-P-] [ ~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.05 (0)

[I--] [ ~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.09 (0)

[-P-] [M ] sys-devel/gcc-3.2.2 (3.2)

[I--] [ ~] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.1-r1 (4.3)

[-P-] [ ~] sys-devel/gcc-4.2.4 (4.2)

[-P-] [ ~] sys-devel/gcc-4.2.3 (4.2)

[-P-] [ -] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.01 (0)

[-P-] [ -] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.05 (0)

[-P-] [M-] sys-devel/gcc-4.0.4 (4.0)

[-P-] [ ~] media-video/captury-0.3.0_pre200712251 (0)

[-P-] [ ~] media-libs/libcaptury-0.3.0_pre200706031 (0)

[-P-] [ ~] media-libs/libcaptury-0.3.0_pre200712251-r1 (0)

[-P-] [ ~] sys-libs/glibc-2.7-r2 (2.2)

[-P-] [ -] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.09-r1 (0)

[I--] [ ~] sys-libs/glibc-2.8_p20080602 (2.2)

[-P-] [ ~] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.1 (4.3)

[-P-] [M ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.0 (4.3)

[-P-] [ ~] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.0-r1 (4.1)

[I--] [ ~] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1 (3.3)

[-P-] [ ~] sys-libs/newlib-1.14.0 (i686-pc-linux-newlib)

[I--] [ -] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 (4.1)

[-P-] [ ~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.07 (0)

[-P-] [ ~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.09 (0)

[-P-] [ -] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-71.86.01 (0)

[-P-] [ ~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-71.86.04 (0)

[-P-] [M~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.13 (0)

[-P-] [M-] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r4 (2.2)

[-P-] [M-] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r5 (2.2)

[-P-] [ -] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09 (0)

[-P-] [ ~] net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.50 (0)

[-P-] [ -] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r2 (3.4)

[-P-] [ ~] sys-libs/glibc-2.6 (2.2)

[-P-] [ ~] media-libs/libcaptury-0.3.0_pre200712251 (0)

[-P-] [  ] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 (2.2)

[-P-] [ -] sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4 (2.2)

[-P-] [ -] sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r2 (2.2)

[-P-] [ -] sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r3 (2.2)

[-P-] [  ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.39.4 (0)

[-P-] [  ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.40.4 (0)

[-P-] [  ] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.4 (5)

[I--] [  ] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6 (5)

[-P-] [M~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.23 (0)

[-P-] [M ] sys-libs/glibc-2.5.1 (2.2)

[-P-] [M-] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5-r3 (2.2)

[-P-] [ -] sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r4 (2.2)

[-P-] [ ~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.12 (0)

[-P-] [M~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.08 (0)
```

Last edited by ghoti on Sat Jul 12, 2008 2:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Neuromancien

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ euse -i libnotify
> 
> ...

 

Merci, je connais euse mais ça ne m'éclaire pas plus sur l'intérêt de ces USE flags.

----------

## kopp

Je trouve que l'explication pour multilib est plutôt explicite

Pour libnotify, je vais te faire découvrir un autre outil dont je me demande si tu connais l'existence, c'est facile tu cliques là et dans le champ, tu tapes libnotify puis la touche Entrée, et tu admires le résultat....

----------

## Neuromancien

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Je trouve que l'explication pour multilib est plutôt explicite
> 
> Pour libnotify, je vais te faire découvrir un autre outil dont je me demande si tu connais l'existence, c'est facile tu cliques là et dans le champ, tu tapes libnotify puis la touche Entrée, et tu admires le résultat....

 

Visiblement tu me prends pour un idiot alors que tu n'as pas compris ma question.  :Sad:  Par exemple je voulais savoir dans quels cas multilib est intéressant. Je ne connaissais pas la possibilité de compiler un binaire en 32 bits. Est-ce utile pour Firefox/Java par exemple ?

J'ai retiré le USE flag libnotify qui ne me semble pas très utile...

----------

## xaviermiller

pas de multilib, pas de 32 bits en 64bits. C'est tout simple.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> pas de multilib, pas de 32 bits en 64bits. C'est tout simple.

 

Pour l'instant j'ai quelques binaires 32 bits (Firefox, Lazarus...) qui tournent. J'ai lu qu'on pouvait choisir de compiler un binaire en 32 bits avec ABI="x86" mais j'ai du mal à trouver plus d'info là-dessus. Peut-on compiler Firefox et Java en 32 bits avec le USE flag nsplugin ?

----------

## xaviermiller

A partir du moment où on est obligé de passer à jouer en 32 bits, je vois trois options simples

- utiliser multilib et laisser emerge faire ce qu'il faut

- jouer avec un chroot 32 bits (et chenvr de kwenspc)

- passer en full 32 bits

A force de chipoter, j'ai finalement choisi la dernière option, qui en soi ne résoulud rien

----------

